# Another Giveaway--with a twist



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, so now I have located a couple of older-edition Fire-hearts and a Ravenshade.
I want to give them away, so:

Reply to this topic and you might get one! Someone in the first 20 posters will get one of the three books (If you don't have the first one already, I'll do that.) Who wins? Well, I've picked a number between 1 and 20 (but I'm not sayin'!). You won't know until you win! You may post more than once, but someone else must post before you post again. [/You will then receive a signed book of your choice made out to whomever you designate. They make fine gifts, and I can get them there before the Holiday!These are large, 'pretty' books and are suitable for nearly any age reader, so put your Santa Hats on!

--'Archer'
(Scrooge stinks!)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

(Note the incredibly festive red-and-green special high-tech effect!)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

So If you yourself are replier #1, and that was the winner, does that mean you are keeping them?

-Oh BTW... Bought all 3 of your books last week for Kindle, and my son is throughly enjoying them. He;s 18.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, I'll bite.  I've purchased the first novel for a Kindle I don't yet have.  I know I can read it on the computer but that tires me out.  Come tax time, that Kindle is mine!  Anyway, how about number 18.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm the third reply here, that seems a bit lucky.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha! No, my posts don't count. I Don't WANT to keep them! They don't quite match the new ones.
I want even sets donated to libraries to match.

Maria:  Right now, you're number 2! (Ooh...THAT didn't come out right, did it?)
I mean, you're a beautiful, wonderful person who has the second post at the moment. 



Hackeynut: could be...could be...


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, I'm in! I have the first one on Kindle. As for numbers, I guess I'm number 4. Go, lucky 4!

Your covers are the BEST, by the way. You have such talent.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Awesome giveaway!  I have your books in my to read folder still...I am getting there


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

One of my relatives would love one for Christmas 
Not sure which number I am but have my <<fingers crossed>>


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay -- in before twenty cool!

Am a bit over 30% of the way through your fist book and am hooked -- already bought the other two on Kindle!

Difficulty will come if I win -- Keep them or give them away -- Hmmmm.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll give it a whirl.  I really liked the first book.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Lucky number 7 for us


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I love your red and green festive fonts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. .. .I already got the first one for my Son. . . . .he's enjoying it so far so would probably be happy to have the second one.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, Archer,
I'm brain dead.  Truly.  I thought you mean we were supposed to pick a number to match yours.  Isn't it great that it's Friday?  I think I need to go back to bed....


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> Okay, Archer,
> I'm brain dead. Truly. I thought you mean we were supposed to pick a number to match yours. Isn't it great that it's Friday? I think I need to go back to bed....


Don't worry, it wasn't just you. I was confused at first too!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

archer said:


> (Note the incredibly festive red-and-green special high-tech effect!)


Somebody's ready for Christmas!


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Just stared the first one lat night.  I think my daughter would really enjoy it on her winter break from college.  I have already purchased the whole series.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Archer,
You are such a nice person with a good heart.
I just wanted to take this opportunity to say that if one does not win one of your books and has not yet read them,
then they should immediately purchase them and read.
Good books.

Just sayin.....


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

archer -

Please don't count this as an entry into the giveaway. I was fortunate enough to get one of the autographed copies for my daughter last time, so it is only fair to let someone else win this giveaway.

But let me just say that I think the fact that you are giving away books to members of this community is absolutely wonderful and a very nice gesture on your part.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Pick Me, Pick Me!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll give it a shot.  I haven't had a chance to purchase 'em yet but the samples certainly have looked good.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

So, nearly to twenty..... or are we there yet?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm thinking you haven't reached 20 yet?  If not, I'm in!

N


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Surely it's 20 by now.... after taking off three for archer and one that didn't want to enter?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it is either 16 or 17 thus far.
Besides the one not to be counted and messages from archer herself, there are a few of us who have posted more than once.

Ooops.  Just re-read that multiple posts count - so the 20 are probably done.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We have a winner! 
Believe it or not, the lucky number was 17.  MikeD, you are the winner by my accounting. 
I know you said not to count you, but you were the 17th poster (who wasn't me...).

I already have your address...so, is it 'Fire-heart' for you? (You may have any of the threesome.)

But...wait! I'm not quite finished! I have a consolation prize to the other lucky number, which was....


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

archer said:


> We have a winner!
> Believe it or not, the lucky number was 17. MikeD, you are the winner by my accounting.
> I know you said not to count you, but you were the 17th poster (who wasn't me...).
> 
> ...


LOL! 

Fire-heart would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Wait for it...

eighteen!

Oh, yeah...and there was six...

And twenty!

So, if I don't yet have your address, send it to me. Koland, DaveD, (who was six? I'll go check!)

This was fun...what a great way to offload those 'slightly older' editions! The people at the Post Awful just love me. (Not...)


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like ktwac! And koland...and Mike D.


I might do this again tomorrow...watch this space!


----------

